# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Πρόβλημα με τηλεόραση 21’ Grundig Davio 55 (T55-4101/TOP)

## Pantik

Μου έφεραν αυτήν την συγκεκριμένη τηλεόραση.Εχει το έξεις πρόβλημα , όταν την βάζω σε λειτουργία το λαμπάκι ανάβει κανονικά όταν όμως πατάω ένα κανάλι να άνοιξη πάει να άνοιξη αλλά σβήνει αμέσως κ επανέρχεται στο standby.Μέσα τα εξαρτήματα φαίνονται καλα*(η ασφάλεια δεν έχει καεί)*.Εχω αλλάξει το κεντρικό ολοκληρωμένο του τροφοδοτικού κ το τρανζίστορ , αλλά πάλι κάνει τα ιδια.Μηπως έχει κανείς το διάγραμμα τις συγκεκριμένης τηλεόρασης  :Question:  _Καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει_  :Question:

----------


## stendor

τρανζίστορ διακόπτης του μ/τ υψηλής τάσεως. μάλλον bu508 αν θυμάμαι καλά. αν και εξίσου πιθανό είναι να πάς για μ/τ υψηλής.

----------


## Pantik

stendor εχεις αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα  ? Αν ειναι μ/τ υψηλης αξιζει να τον αλλαξω η καλητερα να παρει καινουρια ?

----------


## stendor

γενικά αυτά ήταν καταραμένα μοντέλα με πολλά προβλήματα. τώρα, ένας μ/τ πάει περίπου 30 ευρώ.

----------


## Pantik

Εννοείς τα Grundig , όντως κ εμένα που έχω μια μικρή μου έχει βγάλει πολλά αλλά απλά προβλήματα…  :Confused:

----------


## Giannis511

Ηλεκτρονική ασφάλεια στο πηνίο της υψηλής φίλε μου αφού λες ότι δεν οπλίζει αλλά δεν ανάβει. Το έχω πάθει σε μία Hitachi 21" λίγο πιο παλιά 6ετίας.

----------


## Pantik

Ηλεκτρονική ασφάλεια στο πηνίο της υψηλής χμμμ? Εγώ βρήκα αυτούς τους δυο πως σας φαίνονται φταίνε ?

----------


## Pantik

είναι περίπου 1cm ανοιγμένο υπάρχει τέτοιος πυκνωτής , γιατί η πάνω όψη του είναι ίσια ??  :Confused:

----------


## jimk

φιλε αφου δεν εχεις γνωσεις να την πας σε εναν τεχνικο να στην φτιαξει δεν ξερεις τι εινε ο πυκνοτης?sorry που στην μπενω αλλα αλαζεις το ic στο τροφοδοτικο οταν αναβει το λαμπακι........

----------


## Pantik

Ναι σωστό αυτό για το ic . Για το άλλο δεν ρώτησα πουθενά τι είναι πυκνωτής

----------


## electron

Σχετικά με τους πυκνωτές αν οπτικά είναι φουσκωμένοι,τότε έχουν πρόβλημα,θα μπορούσες και ο ίδιος όμως να τους τσεκάρεις με ένα πολύμετρο που μετρά χωρητικότητα ή και με το ωμόμετρο.

----------


## Pantik

Όντως αυτί η δυο πυκνωτές έφταιγαν τους άλλαξα κ παίζει  :Very Happy:

----------


## electron

Θα ήταν χρήσιμο όμως να μας έλεγες και από ποιά βαθμίδα τους έβγαλες.Του τροφοδοτικού ή της υψηλής;

----------


## Pantik

απο υψηλής

----------

